# Happy Easter



## jimineez (Apr 21, 2011)

Happy Easter Everyone!

Remember to tell the kids that Easter isn't about bunnies, eggs, and candy!


----------



## formula1 (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re:*

Thank you and Amen!  It's 100% about Jesus, our risen King!

'It is accomplished!!!'


----------



## Ronnie T (Apr 21, 2011)

And the kids are going to think to themselves...........
"What's wrong with Dad,  he's lost his marbles.... He hasn't even noticed all the bunnies, eggs, and Peep candy, and easter egg hunts on Easter.

Tell me, how many churches are sponsoring an easter egg hunt this coming weekend??????????????????


----------



## huntmore (Apr 21, 2011)

You can hunt easter eggs and understand / teach what Easter is about. I like boiled eggs.


----------



## thedeacon (Apr 21, 2011)

I like the plastic ones filled with candy

Happy easter everyone. 

Remember who you are.


----------



## sea trout (Apr 24, 2011)

happy easter y'all!!!!!!!!!!!!!
hand over some penut butter rabbits!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeffriesw (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy Easter!


----------



## huntmore (Apr 25, 2011)

sea trout said:


> happy easter y'all!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> hand over some penut butter rabbits!!!!!!!!!!



can't ate them all. Sorry


----------

